# Tool Talk > Wheels >  1920 Ford FT-B armored car - photos

## Altair

1920 Ford FT-B armored car used by Polish forces during the Polish-Soviet War (1919-21).



Fullsize image: https://s3-us-west-1.amazonaws.com/h...1_fullsize.jpg



Previously:

1926 Vickers D3E1 armored vehicle - photo
1917 Killen-Straight armored tractor - photos
Nigerian indigenous armored vehicle - photo
Improvised combat vehicle armor - GIF and photos
Rheinmetall Lynx KF41 armored fighting vehicle - GIF
Volvo Arquus Scarabee armored vehicle - GIF

----------

clydeman (Jan 8, 2022),

nova_robotics (Jan 8, 2022)

----------

